# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 8/4/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Despite dodging a few much needed rain showers, the topwater bite was great. Both trout and reds crushed it walking over knee to thigh deep sand pockets.

Once the wind laid between storms we, switched to DSL strawberry wine and Mirrodines. Walking thigh deep to waist deep we had a good mix of trout from 16-25â€, redfish were 22-24â€. 
The bite was good from first light until about 12pm when it went slick on us.


----------



## baitsteeler (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like a great trip. That is some very still water. Was the wind blowing at all?


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

baitsteeler said:


> Looks like a great trip. That is some very still water. Was the wind blowing at all?


It only blew 10-15 ssw, we had one storm roll through and it kicked up to 20-30. but after that storm passed it slicked off till about 1pm.


----------



## symmranch (Jul 16, 2016)

Great pics as always


----------

